

Google Apps Script now available for all - jot
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2010/01/launched-google-apps-script-for-google.html

======
jganetsk
Not true. It's only available for Standard Edition. That means having Google
Apps for your domain, not just anyone with a gmail account.

I should know, I work on it.

By the way, if any of you have comments, suggestions, requests, feedback...
whatever we can do to help you be more productive via Google Apps Script...
let me know.

~~~
fortes
(I realize this isn't quite your area, but perhaps you can pass along to the
right person?)

I love love love Google Apps for your domain, been using it for years now. But
the one thing that always bites me is not being able to integrate it with the
Google Account that I'm stuck using for all the non-apps services.

BTW, Google Apps Script looks very cool. Now I just gotta find a nail for this
shiny new hammer :)

